# Spiele mit online Koop-Kampanie



## HDD_ERROR (14. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spiel mit einer Online Koop-Kapanie (mit ner vernünftigen Story wäre wünschenswert).

Mein bester Kumpel wohnt knapp 120 km entfernt von mir , da er wegen arbeit wegziehen musste wir haben immer zusammen Gears of War gedaddelt und auch früher schon auf der - SNES Secret of Mana zusammen sehr oft sogar komplett durchgespielt^^  und suche nun etwas derartiges wo ich zusammen online dann eben mit ihm Spielen kann.

Zusammengefasst:

Plattform:   PC
Genre:     Advanture ,Rollenspiel,Shooter  (in Richtung The Witcher, Gears of War Kampagnen)

Falls jemand was gutes kennt, würde es mich freuen wenn ihr mir / uns ein paar empfehlen könntet.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2018)

In Wildlands kann man die ganze Story Coop spielen.
Leider wird nur bei einem der Fortschritt gespeichert^^

In Divinity:2 kann man die ganze Kampagne im Coop spielen. Da wird auch bei allen der Verlauf gespeichert. Aber das ist ein höllischer Zeitfresser.

In FC5 kann man auch die ganze Kampagne Coop zocken, aber auch da wird nur beim Host der Verlauf gespeichert wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## teachmeluv (14. Mai 2018)

Ganz neu auf dem Markt ist dieser Titel hier, der quasi nur mit Koop funktioniert:

A Way Out – Eine offizielle EA-Website

Bei Rollenspielen kann man auch Divinity: Original Sin 2 sehr empfehlen, macht super Spaß.


----------



## blautemple (14. Mai 2018)

Wie wäre es mit Borderlands oder Diablo 3?


----------



## HDD_ERROR (14. Mai 2018)

ok danke dir mal ich kuk mir die spiele mal an.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (14. Mai 2018)

Boarderlands hatte ich mal aber das is mir zu bunt ^^ Diabolo hatte ich mal aber das is auch nich so in richtung FP Seuerung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Mai 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ganz neu auf dem Markt ist dieser Titel hier, der quasi nur mit Koop funktioniert:
> 
> A Way Out – Eine offizielle EA-Website



Kann ich nur empfehlen, richtig, richtig gut!

5-6 Stunden Story, kostet 30€ und nur einer muss es kaufen, der andere kann kostenlos beitreten(nach A Way Out: Friend Pass bei Origin suchen).
Englische Vertonung mit deutschen Untertiteln, falls das für euch wichtig ist.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (15. Mai 2018)

Away out hört sich echt intressant an danke .


----------



## Pikus (15. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Vorschläge:

-Warhammer: Vermintide 1/2
-Left 4 Dead 1/2
-Trine 1/2/3
-Alien Swarm
-Portal 1/2
-Borderlands 1/2/Pre-Sequel
-Fortnite "Rette die Welt" - soll aber zum Jahreswechsel F2P werden
- (BF3 -> recht kurz, aber inwzischen für ein paar €)


----------



## HDD_ERROR (15. Mai 2018)

Warhammer vermintide 1 hab ich selbst aber das sind genauso dinger  wo du zockst 2 wochen von miraus am Stück und dann machts keinen spaß mehr weils einfach immer nur das gleiche ist. Genauso Killing Floor2 hammer Spiel aber immer wieder das gleiche Zombiewellen Endboss fertig  genauso ohne Story die dich fesselt .


----------



## vikidivik (18. Mai 2018)

Ich möchte auch Ghost Recon Wildlands empfehlen. Coop macht super Spaß und das PvP ist einfach der Kracher.


----------



## _Berge_ (18. Mai 2018)

Dass noch keiner die Saints row Reihe empfohlen hat ^^

Der dritte Teil unserer bockt und macht Spaß zu zweit.

Ich werfe außerdem Mal Don't starve together , stardew Valley (Coop Update soll/ist schon da) terraria und starbound in den Raum wenn es Indie Titel sein dürfen

Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen auch von mir:

Portal Reihe
Ghost Recon Wildlands
Borderlands Reihe
Call of duty Koop (gibt Zombie Modi aber auch so Missionen)


----------



## HDD_ERROR (22. Mai 2018)

ok danke.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (23. Mai 2018)

Ich kann noch Broforce und Sniper Elite 3 & 4 empfehlen.


----------

